
Dark Side of Bill Gates’ Philanthropy in India - known
http://thevoiceofnation.com/politics/dark-side-of-bill-gates-philanthropy-30000-indian-girls-were-used-as-guinea-pigs/
======
frozenport
The author got Gate's wife's name wrong. Not sure what else they got wrong.

~~~
sharemywin
Here's a conversation on quora about it:

[https://www.quora.com/Is-it-true-that-Bill-Gates-faced-
trial...](https://www.quora.com/Is-it-true-that-Bill-Gates-faced-trial-in-
India-for-illegally-testing-tribal-children-with-vaccines)

